# Remote start (Duramax)



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

Anyone have one on thier Duramax? I am wondering if it can be done and if it can how do you like it? That is if you have one installed.


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

www.astroflex.com

They have remote starters for diesel engines. I know a lot of people on the diesel forums think very highly of them and work very well. They use the wait to start light to know when to fire up, instead of a timer.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

I dont have the Duramax but on the same note..5 dealerships all told me the same thing that if i was to put the remote start in my truck, after about a year of use the wires build up so much resistance that the truck wont start and the tranny slips out of gear. One of the service managers said it happened to his personal truck. Oddly enough they said its more common in the 2500 & 3500 series because of different wiring. They told me by putting it in would void the warranty and advised against doing it, but left the choice totally up to me. Whether what they say is true or not, i decided not to do it just to prevent any future headaches that might arise.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

06HD BOSS said:


> I dont have the Duramax but on the same note..5 dealerships all told me the same thing that if i was to put the remote start in my truck, after about a year of use the wires build up so much resistance that the truck wont start and the tranny slips out of gear. One of the service managers said it happened to his personal truck. Oddly enough they said its more common in the 2500 & 3500 series because of different wiring. They told me by putting it in would void the warranty and advised against doing it, but left the choice totally up to me. Whether what they say is true or not, i decided not to do it just to prevent any future headaches that might arise.


I wonder how the starting process would relate to the transmission.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Antnee77 said:


> I wonder how the starting process would relate to the transmission.


They were telling me that it has to do with resistance built up in the wires that causes electronic malfunctions with the tranny (and ignition).


----------



## spongebob (Nov 7, 2003)

man, i love this site


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

06HD BOSS said:


> They were telling me that it has to do with resistance built up in the wires that causes electronic malfunctions with the tranny (and ignition).


Thanks for the help on the remote start. I have been thinking about getting one. Probably wont now.

Off topic but ignition tranny related. I had a 95 Chevy 1ton dually 4x4. The ignition switch went bad and would cause the tranny to stick in second gear. Why I dont know but it did.


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

The dealer is full of crap. I've had remote starts for 15 years and have never had problems. In fact, I know more dealers that do them than don't. Also explain to me why GM's smaller cars come with them from the factory? Same GM bullsh!t. The problems that do arise are from crappy installs. My Astroflex remote starter had been in my truck for about a year without ant problems. Soldered all of my connections and took my time, as always. If there were to be any problems electrical wise, just unplug the box. If the dealer still can't figure it out, go to another dealer...


----------



## KeeblerBP (Sep 4, 2005)

KingDuramax said:


> Off topic but ignition tranny related. I had a 95 Chevy 1ton dually 4x4. The ignition switch went bad and would cause the tranny to stick in second gear. Why I dont know but it did.


I used to be an installer for stereos and remote starts and I was told on the chevy trucks if the white second ignition wire isn't powered up during start up, the truck will stick in second gear. Someone learned this when they hooked up a white wire on a remote start that wasn't actually the ignition wire.


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

KeeblerBP said:


> I used to be an installer for stereos and remote starts and I was told on the chevy trucks if the white second ignition wire isn't powered up during start up, the truck will stick in second gear. Someone learned this when they hooked up a white wire on a remote start that wasn't actually the ignition wire.


Exactly.. the 2nd ignition powers up your lockup converter. if you dont power it up, over time you will ruin something. however, the dealer is stroking his ****. if you have a GOOD starter, ex: crimestopper coolstart, or, and astrostart) installed by a good reputable installer, you wont have any problems whatsoever. ive had the same crimestopper in my 98,99,03,04, and soon to go in my 05 chev, and it hasnt gave me one problem yet. . 
the problem with it not starting at times is due to GM's passlock feature. there is a set resistance in the key cylinder of each gm vehicle. the cylinder obviously cant be turned w/out the key in the ignition so no key = no ignition. there are 2 ways to make this work w/ a remote start.. 1) measure the resistance across the cylinder and wire in a resistor that matches 2) several companies make a module that measures the resistance and creates a resistance to match it when the key is not present. 
the 1st method is cheaper and usually works, but, as the key cylinder gets old, its resistance can change, making the resistor the wrong value over time. the module remeasures the resistance everytime you start your vehicle w/ the key. also, make sure you solder. butt connectors and t-taps can give you lots of headaches in the cold weather. ive had it happen to me..


----------

